# Hello everyone, Newbee in West Texas...



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource, Jeff!

If you haven't found the _Build-It-Yourself_ area yet, there are plans for all kinds of equipment here ... 
http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Take the plunge and get some hives! Too many people wait (I did) until they think the time is right when they could have been enjoying their bees years before. Good luck!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome Jeff.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## sidpost (Oct 13, 2015)

Welcome from East Texas!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jeff!


----------

